
Physicists Just Achieved the First-Ever Quantum Teleportation Between Chips - lisper
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-manage-quantum-teleportation-between-computer-chips-for-the-first-time
======
spartan7500
I know this is quite ignorant, but for the sake of devils advocate, what’s
different between this and any form of wireless communication (Bluetooth for
example)?

Obviously they are quite different, but they define “teleportation” as the
copying of data from one point to another without a physical connection.
Playing devils advocate, can’t you say that wireless data transferring?

What makes this “teleportation”? The quantum bits aren’t moved in regards to
their physical location, it’s just that their “buddy” reveals their state and
data transfer can be inferred from this.

